# Students from India now require an APS Certificate to obtain a German study permit



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

As of November 1, 2022, all applicants for a German study permit with Indian diplomas and degrees require an APS Certificate.

More info can be found at 









APS - Academic Evaluation Centre


QUICK LINKS APPLY IN 6 EASY STEPS




aps-india.de


----------

